# Another unwanted advance..... and a reaction he did not see coming



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

And in broad daylight today. The guy, out of no where, placed his hand on my crotch. I, very calmly, removed his hand and stated "I am not interested, please desist". A few minutes pass and he proceeds to do the same action a second time. I remove his hand from my thigh and state that if continues this action, I will ask he leaves my car. I remained professional in this. The third time, he did it again and I pulled over and told him to get the hell out of my car and slapped him in the face. He looked at me, shocked, and just said I am his during this ride. I looked at him and said I was his driver not his w*ore. I am very shaken with typing this, but I stood my ground. I am used to a certain degree of aggression, but not on this level. I did report the entire incident to Uber and they stated they would investigate the rider and follow up with me.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Dang, Steven. Sorry ya went threw that.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Hopefully Uber will not deactivate you for slapping the rectum.

Honestly, I would have dumped his butt onto the curb after Episode One ...but I also realize that's easy to say in 20/20 hindsight. Good luck.


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

Its a shame you could of held out for his big tip.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

You show great restraint.


----------



## istravisthewizardofoz (Feb 28, 2016)

Letting a guy feel you up more than once is not professional.


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> And in broad daylight today. The guy, out of no where, placed his hand on my crotch. I, very calmly, removed his hand and stated "I am not interested, please desist". A few minutes pass and he proceeds to do the same action a second time. I remove his hand from my thigh and state that if continues this action, I will ask he leaves my car. I remained professional in this. The third time, he did it again and I pulled over and told him to get the hell out of my car and slapped him in the face. He looked at me, shocked, and just said I am his during this ride. I looked at him and said I was his driver not his w*ore. I am very shaken with typing this, but I stood my ground. I am used to a certain degree of aggression, but not on this level. I did report the entire incident to Uber and they stated they would investigate the rider and follow up with me.


Please tell me you have a dash cam. I need to see this slap! Good for you!


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

Just sayin....


----------



## Paul7777 (Dec 18, 2016)

DelaJoe said:


> Its a shame you could of held out for his big tip.


Lol


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

And this is why you need to direct pax to the back seat. 

Also, a slap should've followed a first grab. If it was me, the offender would be spitting out his teeth.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Well you did you the right thing, I hate to say this but... it may take more than one complaint against him to get him thrown off the system, chances are high that if he did it to you, he did or has done it to another driver. The clock is ticking for these $(&$)(#($ (use your imagination) and they will find themselves stranded over this crap. That's the wake-up they need.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> And this is why you need to direct pax to the back seat.
> 
> Also, a slap should've followed a first grab. If it was me, the offender would be spitting out his teeth.


Unless you have a barrier your not much safer with them in the back, they can do a kidney stab very easily or just choke you from behind.

This relates to taxis but 99% of it is applicable to Uber. I recommend giving it a read.

http://www.taxi-library.org/gord28.htm

It's VERY easy for them to slip from the back passenger side to behind the driver.

_Never let passengers sit directly behind you, if at all possible. This is your primary danger zone. 80% of all assaults and homicides are 
launched from the seat directly behind you, the driver. You cannot see behind you. Ask the person to move over to the right side of the seat, use any excuse , i.e.: to balance the car, company policy, or whatever you need, but politely get them to move. Buy a convex rear view mirror that replaces or fits over the regular one. This will allow you 100% back seat visibility. It also sends a message to the customer that you can see them. Keep visual eye contact through the mirror, especially if you are suspicious. Do not stare, just enough so they are aware you are keeping an eye on them._


----------



## thesatanicmechanic (Nov 5, 2016)

That rider was reported hopefully? Functioning gaydar or not, when is this ever appropriate behavior?

I've only had one, more accurately two overtly salacious riders. It could have ended like a "Dear diary, jackpot!" moment since they were both my pax at the same time. I chose not to go there. 

Curious what gay drivers encounter proposition wise versus hetero drivers.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Steven Ambrose said:


> And in broad daylight today. The guy, out of no where, placed his hand on my crotch.


Steve, I know you've seen many of my post. You know what I would do. Once is the limit. I'm very much more aggressive than you. But twice, now you're pressing the limits on sexual assault. Three times is grounds for an elbow to the throat.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

GrinsNgiggles said:


> Please tell me you have a dash cam. I need to see this slap! Good for you!


No, I do not have a dash cam, unfortunately.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

thesatanicmechanic said:


> That rider was reported hopefully? Functioning gaydar or not, when is this ever appropriate behavior?
> 
> I've only had one, more accurately two overtly salacious riders. It could have ended like a "Dear diary, jackpot!" moment since they were both my pax at the same time. I chose not to go there.
> 
> Curious what gay drivers encounter proposition wise versus hetero drivers.


I am a gay driver, but it does not mean it is open season on me. I stated no interest and I never have a preference where one sits. I treat people with respect and try to be open minded and understanding until I can no longer be that way.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Steve, I know you've seen many of my post. You know what I would do. Once is the limit. I'm very much more aggressive than you. But twice, now you're pressing the limits on sexual assault. Three times is grounds for an elbow to the throat.


I don't like an aggressive attitude and I never exhibit one. Normally, one time asking someone to stop is enough. The guy got the three strikes and I was so angry and upset at the same time. Maybe I should not have slapped him, but that was the only way I felt at the time.


----------



## Paul7777 (Dec 18, 2016)

What city do you drive in Steve?


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Paul7777 said:


> What city do you drive in Steve?


Tampa/St. Petersburg/Clearwater


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Steven Ambrose said:


> And in broad daylight today. The guy, out of no where, placed his hand on my crotch. .


Throwing the guy immediately, and without further explanation is the only response to this kind of encroachment. Even if you are on the interstate highway and have to put him out on the shoulder.

Or at least would be, in the cab business.


----------



## Paul7777 (Dec 18, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Tampa/St. Petersburg/Clearwater


Lovely area


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Steven Ambrose said:


> I did report the entire incident to Uber and they stated they would investigate the rider and follow up with me.


I wouldn't have done that, but then I'm part of the "snitches get stitches" generation. If the rider would have snitched on me for chucking his ass out of the car, that would be a different story. But I would not be inclined to rat on him proactively.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I wouldn't have done that, but then I'm part of the "snitches get stitches" generation. If the rider would have snitched on me for chucking his ass out of the car, that would be a different story. But I would not be inclined to rat on him proactively.


I got ahead of him because he may have reported me. So far, my account is not deactivated and they have not sent anything further to me. If they do, I will be happy to post it here.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Paul7777 said:


> Lovely area


Yeah, we are the land of fruits and nuts.... LOL.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Paul7777 said:


> Lovely area


Just had a neighbor move down to Clearwater, here in Lawrenceville, Pittsburgh, the yuppies have arrived in full force and are pretty much pushing out the regular folks.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Update: Uber stated they have deactivated the rider's account and notified him of the action taken. They also advised that I should contact the Critical Response Team if anything like this happens again. 

They never stated whether the events ever happened to another driver from this guy. 

As a courtesy, they are placing a $20 credit for Uber rides and Ubereats. 

Weird.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Steven Ambrose said:


> And in broad daylight today. The guy, out of no where, placed his hand on my crotch. I, very calmly, removed his hand and stated "I am not interested, please desist". A few minutes pass and he proceeds to do the same action a second time. I remove his hand from my thigh and state that if continues this action, I will ask he leaves my car. I remained professional in this. The third time, he did it again and I pulled over and told him to get the hell out of my car and slapped him in the face. He looked at me, shocked, and just said I am his during this ride. I looked at him and said I was his driver not his w*ore. I am very shaken with typing this, but I stood my ground. I am used to a certain degree of aggression, but not on this level. I did report the entire incident to Uber and they stated they would investigate the rider and follow up with me.


Uber drivers are a dime a dozen


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber drivers are a dime a dozen


Yeah, but sexual assault isn't.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Update: Uber stated they have deactivated the rider's account and notified him of the action taken. They also advised that I should contact the Critical Response Team if anything like this happens again.
> 
> They never stated whether the events ever happened to another driver from this guy.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that they took action, looks like uber may be serious about throwing customers off uber.

Uber is taking a LOT of flak about drivers being victimized by passengers so this might actually be uber enforcing the new policies they put into place.

I hope you won't let this spoil your holidays.


----------



## GoatLove (Jul 29, 2016)

This feels like penthouse confessions


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

GoatLove said:


> This feels like penthouse confessions


Yeah, because everyone loves to be sexually harassed and assaulted.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Yeah, because everyone loves to be sexually harassed and assaulted.


Meh. you're a man, stop overreacting. Would be much different if insertion was involved tho.

Do what many other level-headed drivers have done before you: stop the car, kick the guy out, move on to the next ride.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

EX_ said:


> Meh. you're a man, stop overreacting. Would be much different if insertion was involved tho.
> 
> Do what many other level-headed drivers have done before you: stop the car, kick the guy out, move on to the next ride.


I did kick him out. Guess what, male drivers have had to deal with the same crap. Just because we are not women does not mean that unwanted attention does not occur. Over reacting would have involved me pulling my switchblade, using it, and appearing on the 10:00 news.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Steve, I know you've seen many of my post. You know what I would do. Once is the limit. I'm very much more aggressive than you. But twice, now you're pressing the limits on sexual assault. Three times is grounds for an elbow to the throat.


No, Donald, the first grab is sexual assault. An act of violence. An actionable offence. You know the guy has done it before and will do it again.

Stephen, the perv was 100% at fault and deserves no mercy.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

It sucks when you're so good looking you attract both sexes


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> It sucks when you're so good looking you attract both sexes


I can not stand anyone making a move on me.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Update: Uber stated they have deactivated the rider's account and notified him of the action taken. They also advised that I should contact the Critical Response Team if anything like this happens again.
> 
> They never stated whether the events ever happened to another driver from this guy.
> 
> ...


Deactivating a rider is stop gap at best. With people having multiple emails and debit/credit cards the rider can just open a new account undera different name.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

mikes424 said:


> Deactivating a rider is stop gap at best. With people having multiple emails and debit/credit cards the rider can just open a new account undera different name.


Sure thing, but if he does his game again, I hope whomever the driver is, they will take the same action.


----------



## was3DFW (Dec 21, 2016)

Did he tip you?


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

was3DFW said:


> Did he tip you?


After the slap in the face, would you tip me?


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Steven I feel bad that the last two weeks of your driving have to end like this. Hopefully your memories of this gig aren't just going to be of these incidents as I'm sure you've had some otherwise positive experiences. For what it's worth, I've been reading a lot of your posts since I've joined this board and see you as an inspiration.



EX_ said:


> Meh. you're a man, stop overreacting.


You want some stranger tickling your balls? You wouldn't be rattled after that?


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Bean said:


> Steven I feel bad that the last two weeks of your driving have to end like this. Hopefully your memories of this gig aren't just going to be of these incidents as I'm sure you've had some otherwise positive experiences. For what it's worth, I've been reading a lot of your posts since I've joined this board and see you as an inspiration.
> 
> You want some stranger tickling your balls? You wouldn't be rattled after that?


Not all people are bad. It was just the luck or misfortune of the draw so to speak.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I wouldn't have done that, but then I'm part of the "snitches get stitches" generation. If the rider would have snitched on me for chucking his ass out of the car, that would be a different story. But I would not be inclined to rat on him proactively.


Reporting an assault is snitching?

If he broke in your house you wouldn't report the burglary? How is reporting a crime snitching?


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Bean said:


> You want some stranger tickling your balls? You wouldn't be rattled after that?


Letting your imagination run wild with the "ball tickling" aren't you Bean? Might wanna read the OP again for proper reference.


Steven Ambrose said:


> And in broad daylight today. The guy, out of no where, placed his hand on my crotch. I, very calmly, removed his hand and stated "I am not interested, please desist". A few minutes pass and he proceeds to do the same action a second time. I remove his hand from my thigh and state that if continues this action, I will ask he leaves my car. I remained professional in this. The third time, he did it again and I pulled over and told him to get the hell out of my car and slapped him in the face. He looked at me, shocked, and just said I am his during this ride. I looked at him and said I was his driver not his w*ore. I am very shaken with typing this, but I stood my ground. I am used to a certain degree of aggression, but not on this level. I did report the entire incident to Uber and they stated they would investigate the rider and follow up with me.


That's kinda why I and many others have instituted a golden rule: _*Touch me once, get kicked out*_. Been using it since I began and is working great for me so far after 3000 rides.

In fact, why would anybody give a pax like that the benefit of the doubt? If someone made you uncomfortable deliberately, what makes you possibly think he/she would stop the shenanigans with verbal warnings? End the ride ASAP, no exceptions.

Sucks that happened to Steven Ambrose, he seems like a genuinely decent guy. At least he's learned something from it.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Reporting an assault is snitching?
> 
> If he broke in your house you wouldn't report the burglary? How is reporting a crime snitching?


Reporting a crime is "snitching" by definition.

Sure, snitching is sometimes ok, and a case could be made here for snitching to the local constabularies, if this was a crime.

But that's not what the OP did, he just snitched to Uber. If he would have called the police to report, like the Uber passenger did in the Township of Ross near here, it would be a different story.

http://www.wtae.com/article/woman-r...assaulted-in-an-uber-to-shaler-police/8355709


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Reporting a crime is "snitching" by definition.
> 
> Sure, snitching is sometimes ok, and a case could be made here for snitching to the local constabularies, if this was a crime.
> 
> ...


So you'd prefer he not tell uber and let this pax do the same thing to other drivers? And yes, I know he still might open another account, but at least don't let him think it's ok.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> So you'd prefer he not tell uber and let this pax do the same thing to other drivers? And yes, I know he still might open another account, but at least don't let him think it's ok.


If the OP thought the situation serious enough, he should have filed a complaint with the police. If not, let it drop.

Uber is a technology company, not a police agency, so I don't see the productivity in snitching to them. Even if the individual actor were to effectively be banned from ride share for all eternity, if its a serious situation, the general public would need protected from him- not just ride share drivers


----------



## goon70056 (Apr 21, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> And in broad daylight today. The guy, out of no where, placed his hand on my crotch. I, very calmly, removed his hand and stated "I am not interested, please desist". A few minutes pass and he proceeds to do the same action a second time. I remove his hand from my thigh and state that if continues this action, I will ask he leaves my car. I remained professional in this. The third time, he did it again and I pulled over and told him to get the hell out of my car and slapped him in the face. He looked at me, shocked, and just said I am his during this ride. I looked at him and said I was his driver not his w*ore. I am very shaken with typing this, but I stood my ground. I am used to a certain degree of aggression, but not on this level. I did report the entire incident to Uber and they stated they would investigate the rider and follow up with me.


Should have called the police.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

goon70056 said:


> Should have called the police.


Yeah, about that. I do not trust the police too well.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

goon70056 said:


> Should have called the police.


If the OP felt that the guy was a danger, absolutely, that would be the best response. If, OTOH, the guy was just a pain in the ass and no damage was done, chucking him out and forgetting about it, would have been the best response.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> If the OP thought the situation serious enough, he should have filed a complaint with the police. If not, let it drop.
> 
> Uber is a technology company, not a police agency, so I don't see the productivity in snitching to them. Even if the individual actor were to effectively be banned from ride share for all eternity, if its a serious situation, the general public would need protected from him- not just ride share drivers


Refer to my prior post. I do not trust the police. Never have, never will. I handled the situation myself and far better than a police officer would.


----------



## SmokestaXX (Dec 17, 2016)

I could understand giving the pax a pass on an inappropriate verbal comment. 3 strikes & you're out for a physical sexual assault, which it was, allows for repeat offense which u witnessed & allows for inappropriate conduct towards another driver or person in the future.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Refer to my prior post. I do not trust the police. Never have, never will. I handled the situation myself and far better than a police officer would.


If you wouldn't trust the police to take the guy off the street, then I understand. Then, you wouldn't feel bad hearing about the guy's future victims, figuring you did what you could do and that was that.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> If you wouldn't trust the police to take the guy off the street, then I understand. Then, you wouldn't feel bad hearing about the guy's future victims, figuring you did what you could do and that was that.


It is not my responsibility to police the world. People are more than entitled to think I should call the police. Maybe the police do care, but anytime I had to get the police involved in anything, they were worthless. The only things they are good for down here is pulling over drunks, writing citations, and harassing the poor people.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Steven Ambrose said:


> It is not my responsibility to police the world. People are more than entitled to think I should call the police. Maybe the police do care, but anytime I had to get the police involved in anything, they were worthless. The only things they are good for down here is pulling over drunks, writing citations, and harassing the poor people.


You know the local police and whether they are worth calling over serious crime in your area more than I do. I respect your judgment on the issue, as I am here, not there


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> You know the local police and whether they are worth calling over serious crime in your area more than I do. I respect your judgment on the issue, as I am here, not there


Sadly, I do. I am sure this guy may try this crap again and the male, Uber/Lyft driver will not put up with that stuff and most likely will give a less than tolerant response.


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> I don't like an aggressive attitude and I never exhibit one. Normally, one time asking someone to stop is enough. The guy got the three strikes and I was so angry and upset at the same time. Maybe I should not have slapped him, but that was the only way I felt at the time.


If he's not listening than you have to defend yourself.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Not all people are bad.





Steven Ambrose said:


> I do not trust the police.


Neither are all cops...


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Lionslover said:


> If he's not listening than you have to defend yourself.


I do not know if it was defending myself as much as I felt victimized and dirty.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Neither are all cops...


I never stated cops are bad. I just stated that I don't trust them. Big difference. My brother in law is a cop and he even doesn't trust cops.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Steven Ambrose said:


> I never stated cops are bad. I just stated that I don't trust them. Big difference. My brother in law is a cop and he even doesn't trust cops.


In my mind, a untrustworthy cop is a bad cop... no?


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> In my mind, a untrustworthy cop is a bad cop... no?


No. A bad cop is a bad cop. I just don't trust police because they sit outside gay clubs and use it as ruse to state they are protecting gays, when all along, they just want to get DUIs. It is bad here and maybe it is a regional thing. After Pulse, they are doing this more and I call BS. This is one of the many reasons I have stopped going to gay clubs. The police are arrogant and nasty when it comes to their "to protect and serve" mantra.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Steven Ambrose said:


> No. A bad cop is a bad cop. I just don't trust police because they sit outside gay clubs and use it as ruse to state they are protecting gays, when all along, they just want to get DUIs.


Sitting outside of nightclubs looking to busted snooted patrons getting into their cars for DUI isn't limited to Florida or to the gay community. DUI arrests are profitable to the law enforcement community, and the general public really wants to get DUI's off the road for various reasons.

Individual police officers do what they are told to, by their bosses who often have political reasons.

Reducing the DUI rate, BTW, was and is one of Uber's main selling points to local communities.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

I routinely pick up at two of the most well known gay bars in Orlando and have never seen that type of behavior from cops.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

jp300h said:


> I routinely pick up at two of the most well known gay bars in Orlando and have never seen that type of behavior from cops.


They are bad in Tampa Bay. They sell it as "we are preventing another Pulse like event from happenimg." Yeah, right!


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> They are bad in Tampa Bay. They sell it as "we are preventing another Pulse like event from happenimg." Yeah, right!


That sucks. Obviously those are a few bad apples. I would not judge all police from those few. I have many friends that are cops and they are all good people who genuinely care.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

However, if they are targeting drunk drivers, gay or not...I'm all for it.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Kind of on topic...I absolutely love picking up at the gay clubs here. They are in the "downtown surge" area, are way easier to get in and out of, the pax are generally way more fun and a lot of them tip. Yes, occasionally I get hit on...but I explain I'm straight and married. Most common response is a joking "you don't know what you're missing" but they never press beyond that.


----------



## SmokestaXX (Dec 17, 2016)

Snitching is when a person involved in criminal activity takes it upon themselves to inform authorities on some1 doing the same thing. An example would be a drug dealer telling police about another drug dealer.


----------



## Joe123456 (Jan 7, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Unless you have a barrier your not much safer with them in the back, they can do a kidney stab very easily or just choke you from behind.
> 
> This relates to taxis but 99% of it is applicable to Uber. I recommend giving it a read.
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## SGUBERN00B (Sep 6, 2016)

Were you wearing super short pants? 

Next time grab his crotch and squeeze it hard and say "I will crush this like a cockroach"


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

SGUBERN00B said:


> Were you wearing super short pants?
> 
> Next time grab his crotch and squeeze it hard and say "I will crush this like a cockroach"


Ugh...... no. Guys like me don't wear that stuff.


----------



## SGUBERN00B (Sep 6, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Ugh...... no. Guys like me don't wear that stuff.


This is your solution.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

jp300h said:


> Kind of on topic...I absolutely love picking up at the gay clubs here. They are in the "downtown surge" area, are way easier to get in and out of, the pax are generally way more fun and a lot of them tip. Yes, occasionally I get hit on...but I explain I'm straight and married. Most common response is a joking "you don't know what you're missing" but they never press beyond that.


Same here! Some of my best rides originate from the gay clubs. I make a point to check on those when I'm looking for a place to wait on a ping.


----------



## Giovanni206 (Oct 21, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Sure thing, but if he does his game again, I hope whomever the driver is, they will take the same action.


Why don't you file charges with the police? Can't hurt?


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Giovanni206 said:


> Why don't you file charges with the police? Can't hurt?


Read the thread. I gave my reasoning for not involving the police.


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

In my city, the gay male community is quite known for being very promiscuous - perhaps that's a wordwide thing, but I can only speak of what I directly known through gay friends, and general observations. Steve, do you think that you are more likely to be the victim of in-car sexual assault because you are gay, and riders are more inclined to try their luck than with a straight guy ? 

Either way, this does not justify such actions, simply because your preferences are aligned to the assailant. After all, that would be like saying a man can grope a woman because she is straight. 

You should have reported this passenger.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

JaySonic said:


> In my city, the gay male community is quite known for being very promiscuous - perhaps that's a wordwide thing, but I can only speak of what I directly known through gay friends, and general observations. Steve, do you think that you are more likely to be the victim of in-car sexual assault because you are gay, and riders are more inclined to try their luck than with a straight guy ?
> 
> Either way, this does not justify such actions, simply because your preferences are aligned to the assailant. After all, that would be like saying a man can grope a woman because she is straight.
> 
> You should have reported this passenger.


Sexual orientation has little to do with it for me. I did not know whether the guy was gay, straight/questioning, or bisexual. I was not accepting his behavior, nor most gay men would either. In a different setting and place, maybe, but not there.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Steve is gay? Since when?


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Steve is gay? Since when?


Since 1994.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Since 1994.


A good year to come out.

Is the set up for the line.....

You're gay? Since when?

Birth.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> A good year to come out.
> 
> Is the set up for the line.....
> 
> ...


Yeah, pretty much. Took me some time to figure stuff out.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Yeah, pretty much. Took me some time to figure stuff out.


Sometimes it does. No big deal.

I remember a guy telling me about when he came out to his family. Took them out to this really nice resturant. Had an excellent meal. During dessert he says he has an announcement to make.....I'm gay.

Whole famly says.....uh yea, we've pretty much known all along. Thank for the great meal though.

LOL.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Jun 4, 2016)

was3DFW said:


> Did he tip you?


Didn't you read? He got ummmmmmmmmmm, stiffed!



Steven Ambrose said:


> I do not know if it was defending myself as much as I felt victimized and dirty.


Yup. Sounds like the definition of sexual assault.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> After the slap in the face, would you tip me?


Maybe he was looking for the pleasure of pain and humiliation. Isn't this part of bdsm-sexual violence concept?


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Unless you have a barrier your not much safer with them in the back, they can do a kidney stab very easily or just choke you from behind


I know this sounds ignorant AF to some but I would rather be murdered than live through another man sexually assaulting me. Atleast I have life insurance to take care of my family's financial strains but my mental strains would last until I died anyways from the horror of being sexually assaulted by another man. I dont know how women do it. I just go about my days assuming it's an opposite sex thing but that would be my worst living nightmare. I would literally go homicidal/suicidal in prison. [email protected]#$%^ crazy!!!


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Sometimes it does. No big deal.
> 
> I remember a guy telling me about when he came out to his family. Took them out to this really nice resturant. Had an excellent meal. During dessert he says he has an announcement to make.....I'm gay.
> 
> ...


I was cheap. I told them in the car.


Grahamcracker said:


> I know this sounds ignorant AF to some but I would rather be murdered than live through another man sexually assaulting me. Atleast I have life insurance to take care of my family's financial strains but my mental strains would last until I died anyways from the horror of being sexually assaulted by another man. I dont know how women do it. I just go about my days assuming it's an opposite sex thing but that would be my worst living nightmare. I would literally go homicidal/suicidal in prison. [email protected]#$%^ crazy!!!


Isn't it interesting that you don't have to put up with it? For me, I have placed it at the back of mind and moved on. I defended myself the best I knew how. Most men here probably would have punched the guy's lights out, but I am not as aggressive and I let the pig know I was not accepting his behavior and nor should any other driver. The situation could have changed for the worse and turned very ugly or deadly. I took a chance.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> I was cheap. I told them in the car.
> 
> Isn't it interesting that you don't have to put up with it? For me, I have placed it at the back of mind and moved on. I defended myself the best I knew how. Most men here probably would have punched the guy's lights out, but I am not as aggressive and I let the pig know I was not accepting his behavior and nor should any other driver. The situation could have changed for the worse and turned very ugly or deadly. I took a chance.


You did well.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> You did well.


Thanks. I am no veteran driver. Got a feeling I may do some UberEats from time to time after the New Year.....


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Thanks. I am no veteran driver. Got a feeling I may do some UberEats from time to time after the New Year.....


You are a braver man than I. I'm not sure I could do Eats.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> You are a braver man than I. I'm not sure I could do Eats.


Eats has little risk to me. I would restrict it to during the day. The base fare and per mile rates topple the rates for trip requests and you can easily restrict yourself to one area.


----------



## AZ-XOEM (Aug 19, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> And in broad daylight today. The guy, out of no where, placed his hand on my crotch. I, very calmly, removed his hand and stated "I am not interested, please desist". A few minutes pass and he proceeds to do the same action a second time. I remove his hand from my thigh and state that if continues this action, I will ask he leaves my car. I remained professional in this. The third time, he did it again and I pulled over and told him to get the hell out of my car and slapped him in the face. He looked at me, shocked, and just said I am his during this ride. I looked at him and said I was his driver not his w*ore. I am very shaken with typing this, but I stood my ground. I am used to a certain degree of aggression, but not on this level. I did report the entire incident to Uber and they stated they would investigate the rider and follow up with me.


►L*et's cut the suspense,... Uber will NOT follow up on your complaint.* If anything,... they'll make sure, you won't get matched with that PAX again.

►In my first month, -I complained to Uber and Lyft on a weekly basis about egregious PAX in my rig; lighting up a cigarette, vapor, open container, medical marijuana and, doing a line or two of coke before "hitting the club scene." Each time, I had to take a breather, turn off the apps (Uber & Lyft) and ventilate the vehicle to write my narrative,... I ALWAYS get the same "Copy & Paste" answer to my complaints,...

_Thanks for letting us know. I am sorry to hear about this.

Uber policy requires all riders and drivers to treat each other with courtesy and respect. Any incident that puts your safety at risk is taken very seriously.

Your concerns about this rider have been taken very seriously and we'll make sure you don't get matched with them again.

Thank you for bringing this to our attention as we're continuously devising ways on how to better protect our partners, whose sole aim is to preserve their means of livelihood. Just continue doing what you do best, and I'm confident that you'll go on gaining a string of satisfied riders along the way.

You are a wonderful partner and an asset to the Uber team.Thank you for your continued partnership with Uber! Should you need any further assistance, just let me know, I'll always be glad to help you in any way I can.

Have a blessed day!

►_The ONLY thing complaining actually does is,... guarantee that you will not be matched together again. Unless, there is physical damage to your vehicle, it only takes an Uber Rep about 5-7 secs to look up your history, copy & paste a "sincere" response and, click on a tab on the screen that says, "Future Match? Yes/No? (NO)."

►The chance that you'll get matched with this Rider again are slim at best. The chance that you'll get matched with his buddies in the future are pretty high,... the chance that he'll lose his privileges to the App - unlikely. --I've picked up PAX with ratings as low as, Uber 2.8 and Lyft 1.0. Its quite obvious, PAX Ratings are not held to the same standard as Driver Ratings  Without PAX, neither app can survive. However,... for every Veteran Driver that is de-activated,... rest-assured,... there are at least 100 Rookie Drivers green enough to replace you.

►Taking the time to stop and write a narrative to Uber or Lyft, only hurts YOU (time wasted when, you could've had more requests). Nowadays,... I rate PAX on Uber at 1-Star for Tobacco, Alcohol or Drug Use in-transit, 2-Stars for No Tip and, 5-Stars for Tip. A Rep at Greenlight claims, "a 1-Star rating is the same as complaining and not getting matched with that Rider again. Only you don't have to waste down time writing a formal complaint." On Lyft,... a 3-Star rating or less will guarantee, you won't get matched again.

►Calling or writing narratives to complain, -you'll lose more money in lost time and requests than anything else. Of course, it might make you feel better,... *but in reality, no one cares *


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

tell him to go on craigslist to find some 1 not uber


----------



## Aaron Beauchamp (Apr 18, 2016)

I've been invited in to party, to spend the night, and told the "crunching" of my leather jacket while I turn the wheel is sexy. Never been felt up, though.....don't want to be either. Must have been very uncomfortable.


----------



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

Red Leader said:


> You show great restraint.


No shit, hand on crotch? That's sexual assault. I would have thrown him out the first time and reported him to the cops and Uber. What kind of sicko thinks it's ok to put his hand on a total stranger's genitals! (unsolicited even!) I remember Taco Bell once had a free taco day where kids put their bikes in the small entraceway, as was thinking wtf makes them think they can put it there, don't you think it's gonna block the entraceway/make it hard for people to get in, but this is worse.

This is one of the biggest reasons I don't want a single rider in the front.


----------



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Refer to my prior post. I do not trust the police. Never have, never will. I handled the situation myself and far better than a police officer would.


Not any police? Or just the police where you live/your general area? Not all police are corrupt, you know.


----------



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

Steven Ambrose said:


> I never stated cops are bad. I just stated that I don't trust them. Big difference. My brother in law is a cop and he even doesn't trust cops.


I kind of agree with you, they usually lie about what happened in a situation, which is why they ALL should be required to wear body cams, if it wasn't recorded, it didn't happen according to them or you, no lying and someone taking their word for it.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

driverguy77 said:


> Not any police? Or just the police where you live/your general area? Not all police are corrupt, you know.


Mostly here in Tampa Bay. I am fine with police in Orlando and other places.


----------

